

Twilio is now a BizSpark Network Partner - terrellm
http://blog.twilio.com/2010/10/twilio-is-now-a-bizspark-network-partner.html

======
terrellm
It's nice to see Microsoft partnering with companies that offer cool
technology to build businesses with. It presents some nice alternatives to
many of the popular FOSS technologies. Competition is good for everyone.

